# See the Evolution of Camera Design in Simple GIFs



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2015)

```
<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337679777&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fdeals.ebay.com%2Fshop%2Fdslr-camera-deals%3FrmvSB%3Dtrue" target="_blank">Ebay Deals</a> has made some rather cool GIFs showing the evolution of camera design from the biggest names in manufacturing.</p>
<p>It looks like Canon and Leica have seen the least amount of change in ergonomics when compared to everyone else, which has probably been a blessing for the two companies.</p>
<p>You can see all the animations below in the gallery.</p>
<p>Source:  [<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574981434&toolid=10001&campid=5337679777&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fdeals.ebay.com%2Fshop%2Fdslr-camera-deals%3FrmvSB%3Dtruehttp%3A%2F%2Fdeals.ebay.com%2Fblog%2Fthe-evolution-of-the-modern-camera-2%2F%3Fafsrc%3D1%26rmvSB%3Dtrue%26rmvSB%3Dtrue" target="_blank">Ebay</a>] via [<a href="http://petapixel.com/2015/04/18/these-animated-gifs-show-the-evolution-of-cameras-through-history/" target="_blank">PetaPixel</a>]</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-19843 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/canongif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/canongif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Canon" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19845" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19845'>
				Canon
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/nikongif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/nikongif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Nikon" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19850" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19850'>
				Nikon
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/sonygif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/sonygif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="sonygif" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/leicagif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/leicagif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Leica" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19851" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19851'>
				Leica
				</dd></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/pentaxgif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/pentaxgif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Pentax" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19849" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19849'>
				Pentax
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/olympusgif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/olympusgif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Olympus" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19846" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19846'>
				Olympus
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/fujifilm-gif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/fujifilm-gif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Fujifilm" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19847" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19847'>
				Fujifilm
				</dd></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/polaroidgif.gif'><img width="150" height="113" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/polaroidgif-150x113.gif" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Polaroid" aria-describedby="gallery-1-19848" /></a>
			</dt>
				<dd class='wp-caption-text gallery-caption' id='gallery-1-19848'>
				Polaroid
				</dd></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## unfocused (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks to me like they completely skipped over almost all of Canon's film DSLRs.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Looks to me like they completely skipped over almost all of Canon's film DSLRs.


+1 
And Olympus P&S were merged together with the OM(D).

But cool animations


----------



## LDS (Apr 21, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Looks to me like they completely skipped over almost all of Canon's film DSLRs.


Right, it you put there a Nikon F camera you can't skip the Canon F-1, or the FTb/AE-1/A-1 ones, or even the T line before the T-90 - which is the model that introduced the actual DSLR design.


----------

